

Other than local universities, where would you look for a mechanical engineer? - ewokhead

I have an invention that I want to build a prototype  of. I need someone that is well versed in heat transfer and general ME. I have posted on CL, put flyers out on campuses and reached out to entire ME departments (spammy I know but I believe in this invention).<p>I need more ideas where to look.<p>Thanks for the help.
======
mchannon
Sites like sologig might work.

Have had pretty poor luck with universities; professors are busy chasing down
real funding, students tend to flake out even with real money on the line. The
best way to get performance out of universities is to tie the product to a
junior or senior design project that the students get graded on (coordinate
through the professor). This isn't fast but it can be almost free; often the
department is just happy to get projects that have real-world applications.

You can also get free consulting from national laboratories in your area
through some state or local governments (you keep the IP). Also not instant
and not guaranteed, but free.

Would sure be nice to have a YC for non-software-engineer engineers.

~~~
ewokhead
I know how you feel. Thanks for the recommendation on Sologig.

